# And you are.........



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

This might have already been done but I thought I would ask where everyone is from. You don’t have to answer if you don’t want to. You can just say what city or state or country you’re from. Or nothing at all. Remember not to put to much info out there because you never know  who  is looking. I myself live in Spokane Washington. It’s been wet and rainy this week. I hope it clears for TOT’in.

Did you ever walk into a room and forget why you walked in? 
I think that's how dogs spend their lives.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Omaha, Nebraska...


----------



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

What's with that picture in your link? Mind control? Possesion?!?! WHat?!?!?


----------



## spooky (Sep 18, 2002)

I am in UTAH.

I'm just a little strange, just a little.


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

Colorado Springs, CO

-fly

Check out my props here

<center>







</center>


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

The old country...Transylvania...

_"Listen to them. The children of the night. What music they make"_


----------



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

St. Louis, MO


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Alabama. 

And I really like that painting.. Maybe its because I am just twisted. [] I enjoy stuff that creeps most people out.

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Newt (Oct 8, 2004)

Omaha, NE. Hey Crow! would love to see your display.

"They come out at night...mostly."


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

*HURRICANE CENTRAL--- *

okay, what use to be known as NW central Florida....about 40-minute NW of Orlando 



<center>"You sick f***s, you've seen one too many movies." *-Sidney *
"Now Sid, dont you blame it one the movies. Movies don't make psycho's, movies make psycho's a little more creative." *-Billy *</center>


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Newark, CA


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

Haa, I put the image link in there just for fun. It is a bit creepy though don't cha think? I like picture that seem to have their own agenda. 

Did you ever walk into a room and forget why you walked in? 
I think that's how dogs spend their lives.


----------



## Choppy (Dec 28, 2003)

Me and Bri are from South Plainfield NJ. 


Choppy


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Fort Carson, Co (Colorado Springs)




Send..more..brains


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

Bailey,Tx 78 miles n.e of Dallas

Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Newt,

Sorry we haven't gotten back to you yet...been just way too busy this last week. We're not ignoring you...really  We'll email you about our haunt soon.


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Milwaukee Wisconsin here..

Im not going crazy.. its just a nice place to visit.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Diamond Bar, California...about 40 miles east of LA

"Be afraid...be very afraid"


----------



## Dark-Knight (Sep 4, 2004)

Arizona


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

IOWA here!

littlespook

chele belly


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Chicago, Illinois checking in.

http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!"


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Georgia here.

Grew up here, moved to Seattle after college, then came back.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Fort Worth, TX


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

globe arizona









```

```
 www.randyaz.4hv.org


----------



## harhar66 (Sep 27, 2004)

NE Indiana[)]

Madame Pleather


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

In Virginia here.

_________________________

Vampires, Mummies and the Holy Ghost- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Syracuse, NY

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## hurricanecritter2002 (Aug 26, 2004)

North Shelby County (near Birmingham) Alabama. Pictures of props at www.cncinc.com/halloween .


----------



## Dead Pilot (Sep 2, 2004)

Munford, TN north of Memphis

"If it my time to go, it's my time to go. If it's my captains time to go - well, I guess it's my time to go too."


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Nah' Hampsha' checkin in tonight

P.S. Go Sox

ironmaiden

New England:America's Original Haunted Attraction


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

Indian Springs, Alabama. I like the way Forrest Gump said it...Ala'BAMA!

"These Baptists are driving me crazy!"
-Ed Wood


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey - where are all the Canadians I have seen posting?!? I am from North Vancouver, BC CANADA...looks like I am a minority in the North ~ but I sure do like you guys


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

Lake Village, Arkansas

I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Garland,TX here. The only thing that bothered me at first about that painting was the fact the little girl seemed to be a doll and she was holding what looked to be a battery .That and the millions of tiny hands in the window. My opinion it was a doll shop he was standing outside of. Probably needed a new battery for his little dollie pal there. I mean you would look a little peaved if you were a boy that age and were caught with a doll.

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Elmira, NY*

<center></center>


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I am in Fab Las Vegas, NV

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

Chicago, Illinois (suburbs)


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

Everett, Washington...30 miles north of Seattle.

Roger

"Rotting corpes make lovely fertilizer." -- The Dark Gardener


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Pago Pago, American Samoa.

People are huge here. We have more players in the NFL, on a per capita basis, than anywhere else in the US.

Wolfman


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I am from Hartlepool, England (not too far from Whitby, as in Draculas landing in England).

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

But I am living in a little town called Lavaur, Midi-Pyrenees, France

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

nyc,staten island n.y.

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## Rowekontry (Jun 10, 2004)

Jax., Florida.

I am the monster that breathing men want to kill. I am Dracula! [image]http://halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/10033/vamp1-10.gif[/image]
http://home.bellsouth.net/p/PWP-Rowekontry


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Chicago area (south suburb).

Duct tape is a ghoul's best friend.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Griffin, Georgia (about 45 minutes south of Atlanta)

<center>Visit the Official Dark Terror: Carnival Website. Just Click Here</center>
<center>








</center>


----------



## Bone Cold (Jun 23, 2004)

Indiana, PA

That's a scary thought!


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

Metro Detroit, MI

"A squirrel is just a rat with a cuter outfit!"


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm from Cali, now living in the Netherlands!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## BriDC1 (Dec 17, 2003)

South Plainfield, NJ

-Brian


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

Longmont, CO

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10149


----------



## the haunting of 1614 (Oct 2, 2004)

missouri


----------



## Bentrod (Jul 26, 2004)

Houston, TX

Just because I'm Paranoid, doesn't mean there isn't someone out to get me!


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by BlackDawn_
> 
> I mean you would look a little peeved if you were a boy that age and were caught with a doll.


I think you're on to something there BlackDawn. He did look like he was caught doing something he was ashamed of. 

This is so cool seeing where everyone is from. Talk about a diverse group of people. 20 years ago I would never had guessed that there would be a virtual place for people around the world could share ideas and find so many common traits among each other.


Did you ever walk into a room and forget why you walked in? 
I think that's how dogs spend their lives.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Isn't it amazing how many tortured and deviant minds there are enjoying the same morbid interest

"Be afraid...be very afraid"


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Warrenton MO. Just 60 miles west of MoochJWL and in the same state as The Haunting of 1614. If I’m not mistaking Groovethang dwells in ST. Louse as well. MID west ROCKS!



“She had a deep, throaty genuine laugh, like the sound a dog makes before it throws up..”


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Allen TX, just north of Dallas yall.


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

Central BC, Canada: An area called the Caribou.

You know, I've always wanted a child....ON TOAST!


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Everett, Washington...30 miles north of Seattle.

Aww, that's my real home town (I always say Seattle cause people don't know about Everett). How's the weather going there?


Send..more..brains


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Booterbunz_
> 
> Aww, that's my real home town (I always say Seattle cause people don't know about Everett). How's the weather going there?



At the moment it's gray and damp. About 40°.

Roger

"Rotting corpes make lovely fertilizer." -- The Dark Gardener


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

Seattle.

Halloween obsession, or possesion?


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

North of Detroit, Mich

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## Menstruella (Oct 22, 2004)

Boston, MA



Melancholy Baby died from an overdose of time or cold turkey withdrawl of breath. WSB


----------



## Professor Frink (Oct 18, 2004)

New Hampshire


~P.F.

I take it from that little impressed noise that you are interested in purchasing that matter transporter, sir.


----------



## Diane Rott (Oct 7, 2003)

Denver, CO 

Go Bronco's

Listen to them...The children of the night. What music they make.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Simi Valley, California

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10039

Check out my pics!!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Chicago (suburbs), IL

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## Ecto (Oct 19, 2004)

Camden County, Georgia (about 40 minutes north of Jacksonville, FL)


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

The face of the sun...Phoenix AZ. 

LosT


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Philly burbs.........[}]


----------



## seth (Apr 17, 2004)

RHODE ISLAND HERE.....


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

Northern Ky, Greater Cincinnati area.

_You'll poke your eye out_


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Anchorage, Alaska for me...


----------



## Lil (Oct 16, 2004)

Minnesota.......too close to Canada and all that cold weather that is heading this way!


----------



## Samhain Witch (Oct 23, 2004)

Wherever I hang my hat... currently that would be Munford TN.


To the best of my knowledge there has never been a handgun convicted of murder.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Lancaster ,Tx south of Dallas

"Every night will be another evil scene, like a horror dream, a want, I command you to sceam. Halloween you are my pride. Halloween not just a dream."


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Fremont, Ohio...Home of the Haunted Hydro!

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## sean (Oct 10, 2004)

Nashville TN

Sean Orange


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Talladega Alabama

Death Is More Welcoming Than What I Have Forseen In My Future


----------



## tenshi youma (Aug 18, 2004)

chicago IL 

(in reality, just a little off to the side going west )

"the devil came to me last night and asked what i wanted in exchange for my soul.
i still can't believe i said pizza."


----------



## tangerinekiki (Oct 23, 2004)

From the lovely land of Clovis, California. For those of you that haven't heard of it, (which I sincerely hope is most of you), it is located neat Fresno, CA. And for those of you who haven't heard of THERE (let's hope you haven't), Fresno is in the San Joaquin Valley. For those of you who haven't heard of there (eh..go ahead, hear about it) then I am located in Central California. Seriously, I'm only like 40 miles away or so from the very center of California. Heh.

Do I scare you? No. Do you want me too?


----------



## vincent malloy (Aug 31, 2003)

*Ya'll mean I'm the only Okie here ? - helluva deal []. Rush Springs, Oklahoma ('bout sixty miles south of OKC).

p.s. Samhain Witch, I like your sig line .*

*"I don't mind pushing the Dodge through gang territory 'cuz I'm a mighty stegosaurus." 
- Al Bundy, Halloween, 1993
*


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

Central Missouri checking in!


----------



## SomethingWicked (Sep 30, 2004)

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Duluth, Minnesota Here


Lil, what part of MN you from?

Mr. Mxyztplk

"The suspence is killing me, I hope it will last!" -Willy Wonka


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

Wesley Chapel, Fl

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10023


----------



## Scuzlebutt (Oct 9, 2004)

Birmingham, Alabama here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by vincent malloy_
> 
> *Ya'll mean I'm the only Okie here ? - helluva deal []. Rush Springs, Oklahoma ('bout sixty miles south pf OKC).
> *


Hey... I'm from Ada doin time (not prison[B)]) in AZ
How bout them Sooners... (BCS #ucks)









```

```
 www.randyaz.4hv.org


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Huntington Beach, California

(about 45 miles south of Los Angeles)


----------



## Lil (Oct 16, 2004)

Duluth, Minnesota Here


Lil, what part of MN you from?

Mr. Mxyztplk

Hello Mr. Mxyztplk, I am about an hour west of Minneapolis, out Hutchinson way. Happy haunting! Lil


----------



## whylchyld82 (Sep 24, 2004)

Keene, NH

"Whatever you do, don't fall asleep..."


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

from parts unknown,,muuhahahahahaha

Lifes no fun without a good scare !!!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

From somewhere inside your house!

Actually Denver Co.

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

Might be a little late in replying here. Currently residing from lowell massachusetts.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Queens, NY

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

About 45 min north of Detroit, MI
GO LIONS!!!

You can't spell Vicky without Icky !


----------



## Tammers611 (Oct 3, 2003)

West Seneca, NY 3 min out of the ever exciting Buffalo, NY


----------



## StrangeDOS (Oct 28, 2003)

Charlotte, NC

Say what you want but I don't think you can have enough 'heads on sticks'.


----------



## HalloweenBride2004 (Sep 13, 2004)

Oakland, California...The Stepchild of San Francisco.



Here comes the Bride...
All Dressed in ...Black?


----------



## poleax (Oct 18, 2003)

Birmingham, Alabama (actually North Shelby County).

Booo Y'all!


----------



## jeni (Sep 10, 2004)

Lancaster, TX....south of Dallas


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Hadley PA








 Widow's Gallery


----------



## Wolfenhowie (Oct 14, 2002)

The GreatState of Texas-Howdy!!


----------



## miketom (Oct 8, 2003)

Warren, Michigan

Mike

"A good scare is worth more than good advice."


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Mobile, AL



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever
Autumn Whispers to Me


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Originally from St. Petersburg, FL. Now live in Concord, NC.

I ONLY WRITE WHAT THE VOICES TELL ME TO ......


----------



## Gravedigger (Jul 27, 2003)

Wilmington, NC

No rest for living,
No peace for the dead.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2004)

Originally from Davenport, IA and currently holing up in Southern WI

The night walks with me


----------



## shade79 (Oct 7, 2004)

Charlottesville, Virginia

Pixie, kobold, elf, and sprite, All are on their rounds tonight;
In the wan moon's silver ray, Thrives their helter-skelter play.

That's it? That's the chant against evil from the "Book of Souls"? Oh yeah, right, boss. And what kind of decoder ring comes with that, man? Sh*t, it don't even rhyme well!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Quite the diverse group we have here, isn't it?

Wolfman


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

Simi Valley, about 30 miles northwest of Los Angles.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10132

Remeber, no matter where you go, there you are,
Bonzai


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

Bellbrook, Ohio (and no, I don't expect anyone to know where that is. People that live 5 miles from it don't know where it is)


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

Edinboro, PA. On the shores of Lake Eeeeeerie.

It's all in your head ... until I pull it out through your ears.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Carmichael, California (Sacramento County)

ShadowBox Theatre of Horror:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

Gilroy, California. About 30 minutes south of San Jose and the Silicon Valley.

Lovemonk


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Mount Carroll, Illinois, 10 miles from the Miss. river, 30 miles from Wisconsin, 2 1/2 hours due west of Chciago, located in the weird part of this state that is hilly, and ancient, untouched by the last glaciers, mystical rock cliffs and outcropings, dense electrical rock, haunts this old town with ghosts..some blame the rocks, I thank them.
I run a haunted house. Open almost every night of the year.
hauntedravensgrin.com

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## skidude (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm in the outskirts of Memphis, TN... Shelby County

Skidude

Skidude
TN


----------



## Hollyberry (Sep 9, 2004)

Ottawa, IL .. just an hour and half sw of Chicago for the moment 

Originally from Chattanooga, Tennessee 


Hollyberry
http://www.hollyberrysworld.com
Haunted Paintings http://tinyurl.com/d7ye
http://www.bastardrat.com


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Michigan. Da U.P., eh?

HHH


----------



## Samhain Witch (Oct 23, 2004)

SkiDude,

You must be pretty close to where Dead Pilot and I live. What part of North Shelby county do you live in? We are in south Tipton county Munford to be exact.

Must feed the flowers....now where did I put those body parts....


----------

